# Too sad



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It breaks my heart, it really does... the following is a quote from an ad on Pets4Homes:

_Xxxxx as he is known is 3 months old, has had all necessary injections for walking etc, is also microchipped will pass on all information with sale, He is a bubbly little puppy, and if I'm honest we have bitten off more than we can chew, have 3 young children, am at work all day, have a cat and they hate each other! My children are in pieces that I have decided to find Xxxx forever home, we had him 4 weeks ago age 8 weeks. He is tri coloured, unusual they say, I viewed him with 4 brothers and his mommy, the place was lovely... he is none shedding dog and I'm really allergic but have been totally fine, I'm just not a dog person and I cant cope with him, and that's as simple as it is.. he has done nothing wrong, just wants fuss and love.. and playing with.. he will come with his bed and crate although is not locked in it, just sleeps in it I don't lock it ever, his toys, any food I have, puppy mats I have..._

He is a stunning pup (sable rather than tri I would say) and presumably his parents were not health checked.... if I could I would have him. It just isn't fair.
I absolutely agree with a recent article I read that said advertising puppies over the internet has made it far too easy for people to purchase a dog without having to really think about the implications and reality of dog... and the result is increasing numbers of young pups/adolescent dogs being handed into rescue centres or rehomed privately.
Too, too sad.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

it is far too easy for people to buy a pup with no real thought and this one is probably one of the lucky ones if it is rehomed early enough that no huge harm will have been done.

Far too many rehomed or dumped at the slightly older stage when they just get too much work and are less cute 

Hope he ends up with good owners


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

So sad. I hope this puppy finds the home he deserves.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It is so sad I have seen quite a few of these ads lately, one was a black tuxedo 8 months free to good home!! So sad through no fault of their own they end up in this situation.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Brings tears to my eyes. Of frustration as well as sadness as I would dearly love to give him a home but can't until I move.

The bit that made me cross is "I'm just not a dog person". Then WHY did you get a dog?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ugh!!! Just ugh!!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

beekeeper said:


> Brings tears to my eyes. Of frustration as well as sadness as I would dearly love to give him a home but can't until I move.
> 
> The bit that made me cross is "I'm just not a dog person". Then WHY did you get a dog?


Just what I was thinking, makes me so dam cross!  WHY


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Why can't the people looking for breeders here look at getting this little one?
I would, if i was looking for another one. 
I don't know what people think a dog is, really...I don't understand human beings many times.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What breeder was prepared to sell a puppy to someone with three young children and who was out at work all day?
Obviously not a breeder who cared remotely where the puppies ended up, just wanted the money from selling them


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor little guy. Makes you wonder about some people!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

"I'm just not a dog person"? WTF? Stupid idiot, should have thought of that beforehand


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe this person thought they were doing the right thing... pleasing the kids - the OH?
This is why I so firmly believe that breeders have to research and advise and if necessary say no to potential buyers... and have a buy back clause on their sale agreement. So this person is frankly stupid, but the breeder is even more so in my eyes.
And it is the pup that suffers. And who know whether it is genetically flawed as well.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I agree Marzi. As 2nd said, all is not lost for the puppy as he's only 12 weeks old. But not makes you wonder about the breeding.xx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

any one know where this little guy is homed now...thank you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Had him 4 weeks???? 
I'm not a dog person????? 
Then why the **** did you get a puppy???? 
Oh sorry for my asterisk!
Oh marzi I can't read these ads - I'd end up with too many unwanted dogs 
Have you got room for one more cheeky little chappy??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is the time that is the problem - sometimes I feel as if I don't have time for everything and everyone in my life at the moment, without adding another one into the mix. I just had a trawl through the pages of pets4Homes and it appears that ad has gone - however there were two other ads for pups 6 monthsish needing to be rehomed because basically the owners did not have time for them  
Sometimes I want to scream and I really worry that in another year or so there will be a glut of poo crosses, matted, mixed up, frightened and miserable filling up spaces in rescue centres...


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OHHHH god this breaks my heart. who in there right mind would get a beautiful puppy and then a few days later say she is not a dog person.i really don't understand.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sadly it is starting to happen and rescues are getting more and more of them. Too many breeders just selling pups to anyone who had the money. Good breeders should want to know all about you and the home you are offering their pup not just selling.


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

Sad for the poor puppy but disgusted with anyone buying a puppy then discarding it because it is too much trouble, especially as these people also have children. What message does it teach the children of these people who may be owners of their own dogs in the future. Will they think it is okay to just discard their pet if it becomes a hassle?? A dog becomes a member of your family so what hope for other family members who cause trouble?! 
I hope that this poor pup gets a great home with caring owners.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

You are right Mari, it usually all boils down to MONEY!! Disgraceful . . .


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't know, a part of me applauds the woman for admitting she made a terrible mistake and correcting it very quickly. Worse in my opinion to keep a dog you hate, won't train, won't socialize and then rid yourself of it when there is no hope for a good outcome, maybe because you were too embarrassed to admit you made a huge mistake.

In any case whatever her reasoning, she does not deserve a dog, period.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is so incredibly sad, and sadly I expected there to suddenly be more and more in rescue after noticing the huge increase in Cockapoo's over the last year or so, Good breeders will always take the pups back but when you see the pages and pages of pups advertised on any of the puppy advertising sites it is very unlikely that they are all good breeders, I imagine a lot who advertise 'PRA clear' don't even know what that means, just that it is what is on all the ads! ok, I am very cynical so have to hope it is not as bad as that really. It is a worry that more will end up with problem behaviour because of getting a bad start, but hopefully most will settle well in a new home. If we get another it may well be one of these pups, although i am not as selfless as 2nd hand so would really hope to find one without problems - well other than usual puppy stuff which some people may see as problems if they hadn't been prepared. I really wouldn't take on another that would upset Dudley, although he gets on with most others so hopefully that wouldn't be the case. I have told lots of customers that I would have their dog if they couldn't keep it anymore!! that would be good for me to get one that I already knew but quite unlikely and would be sad for any customers as I know their dogs are all well loved and part of the family.


----------

